# Nuc from split to full hive. when?



## Diptera (Nov 10, 2016)

I did a swarm prevention split on 29 May 2017 and the queen was out and laying by 18 June. The nuc (5 over 5 medium) is doing great - nice brood pattern, resources. I had to add extra resource from a shake out hive (honey and frames of pollen) that I added last week, so they have resources. 

I was wondering, since we are in a dearth right now (Piedmont of NC), should I keep them in the 5 frame nuc or transfer them to a 8 frame medium? 
I use all 8 frame medium equipment.

I just don't want them to get crowded out and swarm. I had that happen earlier this year with a different hive.

Thanks.

Diptera


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Dipt...
I am new. I run ten frame mediums. I have never put bees in anything else but a medium hive body. I have had some pretty small swarms that I put in the mediums. I built a bunch of five frame medium nuc boxes and the bees may do better in them but I have never used them except maby stacking a couple and using them for traps. I know that bees are supposed to do better if you fit the space to the bee density but I guess I am too lazy. I am new enough to not know if my bees are doing good or bad but none of them are dead yet except maby one that I put in a warre.
Not advice but like you, I worry about crowding and probly add second boxes too soon also. It is still working so far.
Good luck
gww


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I would put them in an 8 medium box if you have one to avoid the swarming later on. Going through
the dearth is not fun every year. Later on after the Autumn flow if there is one then you can put them
back into the 5 x 5 to overwinter in.


----------



## dr4ngas (Mar 19, 2014)

If they are in a 5 over 5 now, go ahead and put them into 2 mediums. put the frames into the center and fill with empty frame. They will fill the frames out when needed. They still have time to fill both boxes out before winter.


----------



## Planner (Apr 3, 2016)

I have a similar situation and with advice from the forum, I just too 5 over 5 and added them to a 10 frame deep. I took the bottom box of the nook which contained the brood area and placed it in the center of the deep and then split the top box frames to the side. There was a lot of bearding but at sunset they seemed to have settled into the deep and i hope will avoid swarming. I did this because I noticed significant bearding and both of the nuc boxes were full. I have another nuc that I will do this with in a few days even though the top box is not that full of comb or honey, but there is extensive bearding due in part toward weather.


----------



## Diptera (Nov 10, 2016)

Excellent. Thanks all! I do not have extra drawn, but do have foundation. Hopefully they will draw some out without extra feeding (they have plenty of honey stores).


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Just the honey alone they will not draw out the foundation when there is a dearth going on. On a decent flow they
will. You can dilute the honey with water and feed them back to the bees in small portion hoping that they will draw
out the frames. You will need plenty of bees to do that also. Unless it is a very strong split they cannot draw out the frames while raising broods at the same time. 1:1 syrup is another option should you choose to.,


----------

